# Lazy or sick Tegu



## LGrace (Aug 6, 2021)

My Tegu is 2 years old and is very inactive. He's in a 5×8 enclosure and is fed every other day. He acts like he's depressed! He sleeps constantly and wants to be left alone. There was a short period of time where he was more active but for the most part he just sleeps!! Any advice would be appreciated! I am thinking of rehoming him because he's not happy and I don't know what to do about it!!


----------



## LGrace (Aug 6, 2021)

This is TY!


----------



## Dutch213 (Aug 10, 2021)

He looks like a big boy in that pic!


----------



## LGrace (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes he's huge lol


----------



## Debita (Aug 11, 2021)

Does he commonly brumate?

I ask because mine has a timing problem and has chosen to hide for the summer. He otherwise seems very healthy.


----------



## LGrace (Aug 12, 2021)

He does!


----------



## ToadHallBetty (Aug 12, 2021)

He could be overweight, sick, or brumating. If he were mine, I would get him checked out at a good reptile vet. 

A Tegu in a nice cage with the proper tempaturs and diet won't be unhappy.
You can check his body condition , temps, type of lighting and diet with the vet while making sure he is healthy. 

Even if you don't keep him, you need to make sure he is healthy (unless you don't care what happens to him)


----------



## LGrace (Aug 12, 2021)

ToadHallBetty said:


> He could be overweight, sick, or brumating. If he were mine, I would get him checked out at a good reptile vet.
> 
> A Tegu in a nice cage with the proper tempaturs and diet won't be unhappy.
> You can check his body condition , temps, type of lighting and diet with the vet while making sure he is healthy.
> ...


Oh I care very much! I want him to be happy and of course healthy!!


----------



## ToadHallBetty (Aug 13, 2021)

LGrace said:


> Oh I care very much! I want him to be happy and of course healthy!!


I thought so or he wouldn't have a huge inclosure. Take him to the vet make sure he is healthy or get him healthy. Maybe. Look into enrichment for his inclosure. He will be happy.


----------



## LGrace (Aug 13, 2021)

ToadHallBetty said:


> I thought so or he wouldn't have a huge inclosure. Take him to the vet make sure he is healthy or get him healthy. Maybe. Look into enrichment for his inclosure. He will be happy.


Ok will do! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Brandondoven (Sep 8, 2021)

I've found that tegu's who have insufficient uvb lighting get lazy and sleep all the time. Had that exact problem with my guy. He's a lot more vibrant now. Also a bunch more natural behaviors have been shown since I upped his uv levels. So you might want to concider. 

I wish you best of luck.

Ps: some tegus just are lazy at heart


----------

